# Who loves me? Yeah, you do



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/46909-signature-request.html

*The request*:
A José Aldo signature

*Pictures*:
You can choose, I'm not good with that kind of stuff

*Title*
Speed. Power. Precision. 

*Sub-text*
José Aldo

*Colors*
Good ones!

*Avatar*
NO

All attempts will get a free lapdance, rep power, and a choice between Door #1,2, or 69


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I gotta do one here, Im picking door 69....


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

After consideration, I'd also like an avatar.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

How the hell did you find a .gif, I can barely find pictures.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Because I own door #69


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I'll try and do the gif into an avy for you but I'll have to try an find a program to do it, here is my go at a sig anyhow,


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Bery nice sig. Just make the text blend better and bring the white border inside.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Yeah Im still playing with the text, I like the way the purpilish text looks but Im having probelms getting it to blend right,


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeah, purple and black go perfectly together. Try playing aroung with the opacity and blend settings.

And I've always had beef with too much text, it ruins everything, and it's so hard to properly incorporate it into a clean piece. It's all about placement when it comes to text.

But good work, love the purple and black


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Yeah, purple and black go perfectly together. Try playing aroung with the opacity and blend settings.
> 
> And I've always had beef with too much text, it ruins everything, and it's so hard to properly incorporate it into a clean piece. It's all about placement when it comes to text.
> 
> But good work, love the purple and black


Love the Avy Plazz haha


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks for the sig, I love it.

Take your time on the avvy, really the only thing I'm looking for to be in it is the knee then the guy falling back


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Any news on the avatar?


----------

